# hatching while away...



## infinity (Dec 31, 2005)

Got a few ooths at home but since i'll be on hols, I put them all in a few huge containers with FFs in some medium down the bottom... Obviously these lil guys can climb all over the ooths but was wondering how *safe* this method would be? Would it affect the hatchlings? I'm guessing the ooths are pretty well protected from things like this but just wanted to confirm. If I'm lucky, should have quite a few week-old well-fed hatchlings after I come back


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2005)

I wouldn't even worry about them. If you're only going to be gone a few days just let em hatch. They don't eat for the first couple days anyways.


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 31, 2005)

i'd guerss completly safe i cant see fruit flys eating at a hard ooth


----------



## Ian (Jan 1, 2006)

Best thing to do is chuck the ooth in a large net, so the nymphs can disperse when hatched.

Put a fruit fly culture in with a lid, and a small hole cut in the top. They will fly out freely.

This is asuming the ooths will actually htahc when you are away...  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## FieroRumor (Jan 6, 2006)

I never had any issue with the flies doing anything other the wait around to be eaten... and a few of the lil grublets crawlin' a bit up the side of the tank...

But I WOULD leave a nice sponge in the bottom of the tank, moistened, so things don't get too dry in there... just keep the sponge away from the medium, and make sure the sponge hasn't been 'treated" with bleach or anything...

I never had a sponge mold on me before.

Just a suggestion.

A buddy of mine lost his babies due to a really hot dry weekend once.


----------

